# Insurance



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Who are good people to chat to about Stagea insurance. My current broker, (A-Plan) might not be the best people to talk to.

Who do you peeps use, and what would a 35 year old with full NCB expect to pay?


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

We had a really good insurance thread in this very section....until someone decided we would be better served if it was moved elsewhere 
Try and find the original thread now in the insurance section I believe. Loads of good info in there.


----------

